# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Mamier

## mamier

Hallo,mijn naam is Paulina maar mijn roepnaam is Mamier.Ik heb 2 zonen een van 37 en een van 43 en een kleindochter van 17.Ben getrouwd met Paul en dat word 28 febr al 30 jaar,og ja ik ben 64 en heb helaas bijna met alle ziekte,s ervaring.Zal de voornaamste even opnoemen;Chroniese pancreatitus-Fibromyalgie-Vit B12 tekort waarvoor ik om de 3 weken prik.-een geopereerde hernia die niet goed is gegaan littekenweefsel en verklevingen-nog een aan de andere kant,maar helaas niet te opereren.Polyneuropathie dikke en dunne vezel-Tarzal tunnel syndroom in de voeten dus,en carpaal in de handen,een is geopereerd maar geneest slecht door de neuropathie.-galblaas verwijderd dat was de reden van de pancreatitus.afgelopen vrijdag een injektie in mijn heup gehad voor beursitus,en over 2 weken proberen een pijnblokkade aan te leggen voor de rug.syndroom X (hart) vernauwing in de buikaorta is een stent geplaatst-vit D tekort.Nou ja de rest laat ik maar even zitten,het is wel genoeg zo he hhahaha.Miss kan ik iemand wellicht eens helpen met advies,maar ik hoop ook wel iets te vinden,en oh ja,ik lijd ook aan slaapverlamming,nooit van gehoord maar eindelijk heeft het een naam,vreselijk is het.Zo dat was en ben ik.

----------


## Agnes574

Amai.. Mamier
Jij hebt ook veel 'bagage' zeg!!
Sterkte met alles en welkom hier!!
Xx Ag

----------


## mamier

Dank je Agnes ja en dit is nog niet eens alles hahaha,ja sorry maar mijn humor blijf ik houden en probeer het beste er toch maar van te maken

----------


## mamier

Oh ja je zult denken wat een foto is dat,maar dit zijn mijn 3 gaaitje,s Pauwtje de geel groen met rood,baby de blauwe en vlinder de grijs groene

----------


## sietske763

hallo mamier, wat goed dat je je humor blijft behouden, dan zal je er wel blij mee zijn dat de meesten(ook met veel bagage)hier ook veel humor hebben!!
welkom!

----------

